# Music by Genre > Bluegrass, Newgrass, Country, Gospel Variants >  Matt Mundy

## AussieRoger

I've been listening to mandolinist Matt Mundy (on 3 tracks of Bela Fleck's Tales From The Acoustic Planet Vol 1, and on Aquarium Rescue Unit etc.). He is a harmonic genius! I have fallen in love with his playing.

He doesn't seem to play music at all anymore, and hasn't for years. I'm pretty sure he IS alive, so what's his excuse? With talent like his, it's a crying shame not to put it to use!

----------


## J Clark

Matt Mundy is a genious player. I spoke with his mother a few weeks ago at the SPGMA convention. She says that he works at their family music store down in GA. I can't remember what town it's in. Somewhere in the Atlanta area. She told me that he doesn't play out anymore at all. He will play enough to sell a musical instrument. 
She told me that she knew he was serious about not playing out anymore when AKUS called him to join Union Station and he turned her down. I hope to stop by down there in a few weeks when I play down in GA and visit him. 
If you like Matt's playing check out the Kevin Williamson Album on Pinecastle Records, OUT OF THE SHADOWS.   http://www.pinecastle.com/ASP/Produc...p?ProductID=32 That is the link 
                        Scott Vestal, Matt, Andy Todd, Randy Howard, and Kevin are playing on the CD. I will try to check back and give an update if I get to visit with him. I am a big fan of his playing. 
JC

----------


## AussieRoger

Thanks for the info, however depressing it may be. 

There must be some way that we can blackmail him into playing again #

I'm of the opinion that if you're that good, it's your honest-to-god _duty_ to entertain people.

----------


## Ryan

Wow, what a talent. I also was wondering the same thing. Kind of a shame that he's not playing out with anyone. Must have a damn good reason for turning down Union Station.Maybe someday our ears will be graced with the sounds of Mr. Mundy's Mando.

----------


## AussieRoger

Matt plays on one track of Widespread Panic's album Everyday. (The track is called Pickin' Up The Pieces.) His crosspicking is off the scale for its inventiveness! He plays chords that you generally only hear from hot jazz guitarists. Also on that track, he does bluegrass chopping that gets really close to sounding like Sam Bush.

I also love the way Matt bends so many notes. I reckon he must have played a fairly low action to do it though...

----------


## J Clark

Thanks Aussie,
I had been wondering which Panic album Matt played on. I heard a cut on the radio one day driving around Nashville and was blown away. I have a few of their albums, but Matt isn't on them. I finally talked to Dave Blackmon who used to be in Panic when I was in Hiawassee,GA a few years ago and he told me it was Matt. 
Yeah, I have to say the Music business is full of ups and downs and in and outs. It is hard dealing with the whole thing from Various Musicians, Egos, Venues, Club Mgrs., Road Mgr.s, Undependable Musicians, Terrible sound systems, Irate soundmen, Gig cancellations, Bad Habits, Etc. It can get really frustration and All we want is just to be happy. So, I support his decision to do what he is doing. I'm sure he still is the fabulous musician that he was, and maybe someday he will return at least to the studio to provide the world with some more Matt Mundy music. I'm scheduled in the area in a few weeks, so I'm hoping to make a surprise visit to the music store and visit with him. Anyway, I will keep ya'll updated. Take er easy.
Justin

----------


## sunburst

> I'm of the opinion that if you're that good, it's your honest-to-god _duty_ to entertain people.


I was thinking the same thing reading this thread.
It reminds me of something I heard Otha Turner say on the radio one time. I've been searching in vain for the exact quote to use as my signature on this board. It was something like this:

If there's something you can do that the people enjoy and you don't do it, that's low down.

I don't mean to be critical of Matt, it's his life and his decision. I suppose it's selfish, in a way, to think it's his duty to entertain us, but the odd thing is I put that Bella Fleck CD in the player last night and wondered where that guy is nowadays.

----------


## Joe Parker

IMHO-Matt's only responsibility is to be true to himself.If he's happy where he is then be happy for him.He doesn't owe any one anything.

Joe Parker

----------


## AussieRoger

I agree that ultimately he must do whatever makes him happy...

I found a good promo pic of him and ARU (it's very very hard to find photos of him!) He's the guy on the left.



Also found an interview with a guy from Phish that says Matt's mum is a bluegrass bass player.

----------


## J Clark

Ya'll, I think this is great. Thanks for posting the pics and info about Matt. Doesn anybody know where I can find some of that ARU stuff? Yes Matt's mother Francis does play bass. They have a band and play around the region. 
As far as Matt goes. I know personally I had to take a break from Music. Although I still continued to play. I just couldn't depend on it for income basicly. But some of it was some of the people that I found myself hanging around were bringing me down. Certainly I can understand in Matt's case to go from playing with Bela on the CD to whatever down that we all have in a normal life can be a dramatic up and down. Let's just use a for instance in my life. I was unemployed all through most of December and then Jan. 9-10 we play the Grand Old Opry. That is kind of a big change, from sitting around with no income and then having a highlight of my life/career like that happen. Often times when u play music, u end up being stuck at a truck stop in a broken down van/car maybe with some people that u don't want to be around. That is one of the worst things that can happen. Just being stuck in the middle of nowhere and sometimes on the road people can be at their worst. Well, maybe I'm rambling but, Musicians work so hard to practice, keep in tune, time , etc. and sometimes no matter how hard you try to get things perfect, everything just crashes. It is alot of instability, frustration, and depression sometimes. Now , I have to say that I know some people would give everything they have to be in my shoes, and I thank the Lord everyday for the talent that I have and the blessings I have recieved. But, I am more prepared for the downs of the "biz" now.
Anyway, I would like to know if any of ya'll have any live shows of Matt playing with Lynn Morris, ARU, Panic, or any others. 
Thanks,
JC

----------


## Atlanta Mando Mike

A friend of mine has a terrible recording of Matt Mundy playing with the Tony Rice unit. Some of the most inventive, outside mandolin playing I've ever heard. I've been trying to get a copy for awhile with no success.

----------


## mandocrustacean

Matt Mundy is the reason I first picked up a mandolin. I first heard him on the album "Everyday." It is a shame he isn't playing out anymore. My goal as a mandolin player was to be able to play "Pickin' up the Pieces" and I still can't play it. I sure do hope he reconsiders but as long as he's doing what is best for him at this moment its up to him.

----------


## AussieRoger

It's great to hear from other fans of Matt! Justin, I'm interested to hear if you get in touch with him.

The electric mandolin site has a pic of the electric Matt played, built by Jim Bickerstaff.



Wrong forum, I know  

Anyone know what sort of acoustic mando Matt played? It sounds like it has an ultra-low action. Actually, if someone else was playing that instrument, I think it would sound awful... but somehow he makes it sound incredible.

----------


## J Clark

When I remember watching Matt play he was playing an old gibson A Model. Seems it was like 1920s or 1910s.
jc

----------


## Atlanta Mando Mike

Friend of mine names Richard owns one of his old mando's-a beautiful 84 flatiron 2 point(i think). I heard he smashed one of j=his main axes against a wall around the same time he made te decision not to play anymore.

----------


## bwrisley

You can find some of the ARU shows w/ Matt here:

http://www.archive.org/audio....%20Unit

I believe anything pre-94 has Matt on the mando. Check out both the shows from 1991. He's great....

----------


## AussieRoger

I emailed Béla about Matt's work on Tales. He didn't say much in his response, but agreed that Matt is an outstanding talent, and that he enjoyed working with him on the album.

----------


## mandocrustacean

Has anyone tried to work out any of the songs Matt played mando on? I was working on "The Landing" on Tales from an Acoustic Planet. I figured out parts of it but I haven't figured out the overall structure of the song (chords, parts, etc). If anyone at least has chord progressions, that would be excellent. Thanks.

----------


## AlanN

I picked with his Grandma a couple of weeks ago at the Red Bud fest, she says he hardly plays anymore, dang shame.

----------


## Kekule

Being a huge ARU fan in the early 90's,I wondered where Matt had gone as well. #That is until I ran into him working in a little music store in the middle of nowhere! Talking mandolins with my mandolin idol is sweet. Set up the new #mando for me and signed a few photos and items. Can't convince him to give me lessons yet though. I'm glad to see people realize how talented Matt is. #Matt used to play on old Davis mandolin along with the Bickerstaff electric.

----------


## AussieRoger

Anyone know how I can get in contact with Matt? Perhaps at the little music shop in the Middle of Nowhere? I want to ask him some questions about the crazy chords he plays(ed).

----------


## J Clark

Howdy Folks,
Well Aussie, I'm back and saw this thread. I was glad to see it was still alive, I remember his mother saying that he worked in the Music store. I belive it was north of Atlanta. Somewhere around Sewanee, GA. I don't rememeber the town or name of the store. 
Unfortunately, I am not touring with Mark Wills anymore and have spent most of my time in Canada and the West Coast this year. Maybe someday I'll get to say howdy. So, that's all the info I have. 
GOD Bless,
JC

----------


## mandoJeremy

Is it just me or does Matt look like Jeff Gordon in that picture above?

----------


## Albert Whiting

i met matt a couple of weeks ago and he told me he was working at a factory that puts binding on books. he just sits there and watches books go by all day. he said he absolutely loves it. he doesn't play anymore. the music store is in cumming georgia. not sure if he works there anymore. he also said the reason he doesn't play is because he figured he was getting close to 30 and needed to work. he is a nice guy and he was a great player. also i asked him about the rice unit show that he played. he said he wasn't sure if he could a good sounbd out of a mandolin because he had been playing electric so much. he was also offered the third time out spot when wayne left but he just wanted to work. strange i know considering the amount of money he could make with akus and also third time out. but he is very happy with what he is doing so more power to him i guess.

----------


## timothy.c.hicks

It's definitely a shame he isn't playing anymore. #He pushed the mandolin places it had never been. #Hopefully he'll get back into it. #Hey Justin: Remember when greg and I came down and stayed with you at granna mae's and went to the fiddle camp!

----------


## hieronymous

I just found this thread. I hadn't thought of Matt Mundy in a long time. I was fortunate enough to catch a bunch of Col. Bruce Hampton & the Aquarium Rescue Unit shows in, let's see, it must have been 1992-1993. I also managed to hang out with the band here and there. Matt was an incredibly sweet guy. I saw both the tours just before and after he left. I think the whole band was kind of frustrated - they just kept touring and touring, but it was always in small clubs. The Col. told me that he would love to be playing small theaters, but the ARU just never bumped up to that level. I think I remember Matt also expressing frustration with the whole "hurry up and wait" thing with touring - drivedrivedrive, show up, set up, then sit around for several hours waiting to play for an hour and a half, and then drivedrivedrive all over again...

Sorry, these memories are kind of scattered. I just remembered that the first time I saw them Matt was playing an electric (pretty sure it was a 4-string) - I think he plays electric on the live album, the first album that came out - but he also switched to playing acoustic for a while before he quit. I'm sorry I don't know what he was playing - this was long before my interest in mandolin - I can tell you what basses Oteil played though!  

Anyway, although it's a shame that such a wonderful player stopped playing, I have to respect his decision.

----------


## jan281969

Thaks folks.I am Matthew Mundy------I don't know if you are supposed to reveal your username/person or not------Anyway I have not picked much since 1996 or so.I felt I should lay it down to pursue other interests and or get a job! Music has still been a large part of my life VIA Sawnee Mountain Music in Cumming Ga.Although it was under a different name,it was my first job right out of high school. My first line of work is at a Bookbindery in Roswell Ga.
     Memories of picking with family and such great players down through the years after a while begins to creep back up on you so I have to pick up the Mandolin all along.A wonderful thing to do as many folks here on the cafe' will agree.The classifieds keep my wishes flowing(ha ha ha).Take care and you can get a hold of me through Facebook!!!!!!
                                                                     Matthew Mundy

----------


## mandolirius

> Thaks folks.I am Matthew Mundy------I don't know if you are supposed to reveal your username/person or not------Anyway I have not picked much since 1996 or so.I felt I should lay it down to pursue other interests and or get a job! Music has still been a large part of my life VIA Sawnee Mountain Music in Cumming Ga.Although it was under a different name,it was my first job right out of high school. My first line of work is at a Bookbindery in Roswell Ga.
>      Memories of picking with family and such great players down through the years after a while begins to creep back up on you so I have to pick up the Mandolin all along.A wonderful thing to do as many folks here on the cafe' will agree.The classifieds keep my wishes flowing(ha ha ha).Take care and you can get a hold of me through Facebook!!!!!!
>                                                                      Matthew Mundy



Hi Matt. Many years ago a guy turned me on to the ARU. He made me tapes of "Mirrors of Embarrassment" and the Live one. I loved the music and the whole band, killer rhythm, wonderful guitar playing and the most amazing mandolin work. I guarded those tapes with my life until I was finally able to source out the CD's. 

I don't know what to say other than this....I think your playing on those albums is benchmark material, right up there with some of Andy Statman's (who is a hero to me) music. You have an amazing harmonic sense, fantastic tone and enviable technique. I've had many a pleasant hour listening the whole band, but especially your playing. Some of my favourite recorded mandolin work.

Anyway, glad to get the chance to tell you that and also to ask what sort of acoustic mandolin you used on those sessions?

----------


## Paul Merlo

I just want to give a quick "thanx, you're great" high five out to you Matt.  

I don't have as many ARU tapes as I do Widespread Panic bootlegs, but one of my favorite studio tracks is Pickin' Up The Pieces off the WSP album Everyday.  I've been trying to figure out the mando parts by ear for a while now and hopefully someday I'll get it all down...  What a great mando track.

Paul

----------


## Bigtuna

> Thaks folks.I am Matthew Mundy------I don't know if you are supposed to reveal your username/person or not------Anyway I have not picked much since 1996 or so.I felt I should lay it down to pursue other interests and or get a job! Music has still been a large part of my life VIA Sawnee Mountain Music in Cumming Ga.Although it was under a different name,it was my first job right out of high school. My first line of work is at a Bookbindery in Roswell Ga.
>      Memories of picking with family and such great players down through the years after a while begins to creep back up on you so I have to pick up the Mandolin all along.A wonderful thing to do as many folks here on the cafe' will agree.The classifieds keep my wishes flowing(ha ha ha).Take care and you can get a hold of me through Facebook!!!!!!
>                                                                      Matthew Mundy


Glad to here you are doing well, and still picking on the side. I wore out some bootlegs of you playing with the ARU and as many have said, your playing on "Pickin' up the Pieces" inspired me to play the mandolin. That was one of the first times I really heard a mandolin outside of bluegrass at the time that really spoke to me. Thanks for all the tunes!

----------


## jan281969

Not to over-take over AussieRogers thread(ha ha) but on many a show and recordings I used an Buddy Davis F-5 that I bought in 1985 at Jemison Alabama from Larry Stephenson who was sellin it for an associate.They were at the time made in Sterling Va.He does have a web-site and there is an interesting story in Dec.2009 issue of Bluegrass Unlimited about how he was the the 1st person to complete a copy of an the Gibson F-5.I have seen several of his mandolins come through the classifieds here.And they are great instruments.As far as WP goes they are tremendous influences on everyone that hears them and I enjoyed picking with them on a couple of occasions.
          And by the way Andy Statman rules-----------

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Hi Matthew, another fan here, and I'm glad you're doing well. I frequently reference your mandolin work on _Pickin' up the Pieces_ as the penultimate example of just how well an acoustic mandolin can work in a rock or jam-band format -- plus this track is at the top of my favorite rock songs featuring mandolin.

I too have listened some of your work on ARU & Bela's CD referenced above, and I think I heard a track with you on it by The Count M'Butu Orchestra, but I'm sure I missed others. By any chance do you have a discography posted anywhere that you can point us towards?

----------


## jan281969

I played on a couple of other things down through the years.A bluegrass c.d w/ Kevin Williamson on pinecastle records with a few great players(The late great Randy Howard among others ).And my Grandfather is a seasoned Dobro player of 50 years or so,and we recorded a project of Dobro tunes with him around 1995.

----------


## mandolirius

[QUOTE=jan281969;741482]Not to over-take over AussieRogers thread(ha ha) but on many a show and recordings I used an Buddy Davis F-5 that I bought in 1985 at Jemison Alabama from Larry Stephenson who was sellin it for an associate.QUOTE]

Man, I would have sworn you were playing an oval hole.

----------


## jan281969

I have played an A-4 and a couple of f-2s and f-4s but have never owed one.They are nice nice instruments however didn't work for what I was after in a mandolin.I prefer the F-hole sound for they seem to belt out a bit more.
The oval hole mandolin would lend itself to certain things and of course the f-holes would do their job as well----------All in what you are after.

----------


## mandolirius

So Matt, just to be clear, the ARU stuff was recorded with the Davis mandolin?

----------


## jan281969

The live project was with a 5-string electric made by Jim Bickerstaff that had the low-C string set up.The studio recording I did indeed use the Davis on.There are a couple of nice Davis F-5s for sale in the classifieds.  Thanks for Asking!

----------


## mandolirius

> The live project was with a 5-string electric made by Jim Bickerstaff that had the low-C string set up.The studio recording I did indeed use the Davis on.There are a couple of nice Davis F-5s for sale in the classifieds.  Thanks for Asking!


On the contrary, thanks for answering. And thanks for the many hours of pleasure I've had from listening to your great playing! I also credit you for proving what I've always thought, namely that mandolin and electric guitar work really well together. What's Jimmy Herring doing these days?

----------


## Paul Merlo

> On the contrary, thanks for answering. And thanks for the many hours of pleasure I've had from listening to your great playing! I also credit you for proving what I've always thought, namely that mandolin and electric guitar work really well together. What's Jimmy Herring doing these days?


Jimmy Herring is now the lead guitar in Widespread Panic (since Fall 2006)

----------


## jan281969

I am sure the electric mandolin/electric guitar combo has been used in many outfits befor.Most notably in Bob Wills music.It makes for great tonal harmony.To play with a musician as well-versed as Jimmy Herring was a pleasure,he can play anything asked of him and make it his own.He plays with WP and also heads his own contemporary Jazz band with what little time he has off from the Widespread Panic Show!

----------


## riverbum

Matt, i always enjoyed visiting the music store and playing bass there with Raven Welch. Wayne, as you know, is her hero lol. thanks for always doing a great job with the sound when we played there and for allowing small bands like hers to play on the same stage as the biggest names in bluegrass. take care and hope to make it back up that way soon. rhett dennis

----------


## riverbum

hey matt, hope you don't mind me posting this vid. it's way cool. rhett

----------

Bob Visentin, 

Roger Adams

----------


## Tripp Johnson

Nice!

----------


## Fusionhead69

Well here he is:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n-XDP...eature=related

----------


## mandolirius

Ha! That was fun. They got themselves in a bit of a tight corner there and whatdayaknow, it's ol' Bill to the rescue! I know they could have bailed themselves out in lots of ways but it was interesting they chose "Big Mon". Pretty tasty version, too. Matt & Jimmy, two of my faves right there.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Wish I could find a live version of this one, one of my favorite rock tracks with mandolin...

----------


## Buddy Grizzard

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=-ClUELhvOYA

A forgotten gem.

https://www.amazon.com/Sounds-Both-Sides/dp/B00000G1M7

----------

